# Angeln in Holland am See nur mit Tagesschein?



## Andy89 (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo, kurze frage mal an euch Holland Experten ;-)

Ich war heute an nem See in Holland, dafür haben wir uns eine Vergunning für einen Tag gekauft. Damit haben wir auch da geangelt. Jetzt hab ich aber gelesen, dass man eigentlich auch den Vispas dazu braucht. Allerdings waren schon Freunde von uns da, die auch nur die Vergunning hatten und sie wurden kontrolliert und alles war gut.

Brauche ich also zu der Vergunning auch den Vispas ? Und wenn ja welchen denn, der kleine berechtigt ja nur zum angeln mit
Einer Angel, auf der Vergunning steht ja man darf mit 2 angeln.... Was zählt denn dann?

MfG
Andy


----------



## Kelti (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Holland am See nur mit Tagesschein?*

Aus meiner Erfahrung!

Hängt davon ab, um welches Gewässer es sich handelt (vereins, oder offenes)

In meinem holländischem Verein, kann man sich Tageskarten kaufen und ohne weiteres mit 2 Ruten die Teiche beangeln.
Mit dem Vispass entfällt die Tageskarte.


----------



## Nanninga (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Holland am See nur mit Tagesschein?*

*Sehe ich auch so.#6 Wenn man einen Vispass hat braucht man an normalen Gewässern keine Tageskarte, der Vispass ist ja ne Jahreskarte und für ne Tageskarte braucht man keinen Vispass. Auf der Tageskarte steht die Anzahl der erlaubten Ruten und bei manchen Vereinen auch ob nur auf Friedfisch oder auch auf Raubfisch.:q*

*Nanninga|wavey:*


----------



## Andy89 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Holland am See nur mit Tagesschein?*

Hey, danke schon mal! Der See ist definitiv Vereinsgewässer.


----------



## Andy89 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Holland am See nur mit Tagesschein?*

Habe hier noch mal den Verein zitiert, also so steht es auf deren Seite:

"Elke visser dient in het bezit te zijn van een geldige vergunning van Hengelsportvereniging Eendracht, en de wettelijke voorgeschreven vergunning (vispas)."

Daher verstehe ich das so, dass ich den Tagesschein UND einen (welchen???) Vispas brauche... oder???? #c#c#c


----------



## Zanderangler1 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Holland am See nur mit Tagesschein?*



Andy89 schrieb:


> Habe hier noch mal den Verein zitiert, also so steht es auf deren Seite:
> 
> "Elke visser dient in het bezit te zijn van een geldige vergunning van Hengelsportvereniging Eendracht, en de wettelijke voorgeschreven vergunning (vispas)."
> 
> Daher verstehe ich das so, dass ich den Tagesschein UND einen (welchen???) Vispas brauche... oder???? #c#c#c



Was für einen Vispas du mit dir führst ist völlig Schnuppe, du musst aber in einem holländischen Verein sein, um überhaupt an einem Vispas zu gelangen. Es spielt keine Rolle welcher Verein dies ist, welchem du beitritts. Aber du MUSST im Besitz eines gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen(wettelijke voorgeschreven) Vispasses sein in Verbindung mit der Tageskarte.


----------



## Andy89 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Holland am See nur mit Tagesschein?*

Hallo,
danke schonmal! 

Wenn ich auf der Seite "http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm" mir alles zum Vispas durchlese, sehe ich das doch aber so, dass der kleine Vispas ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist. In der Tabelle stehen ja nur die rund 12€ und kein Vereinsbeitrag.

Meine Überlegung war daher, sich den kleinen zu kaufen, den
tagesschein wenn ich noch mal hinwill und dann sollte
Ich doch auf der sicheren Seite sein ?


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Holland am See nur mit Tagesschein?*



Andy89 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke schonmal!
> 
> Wenn ich auf der Seite "http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm" mir alles zum Vispas durchlese, sehe ich das doch aber so, dass der kleine Vispas ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist. In der Tabelle stehen ja nur die rund 12€ und kein Vereinsbeitrag.
> ...



Hm, gute Frage, würde mich direkt beim Verein erkundigen, ob der kleine Vispas für deren Gewässer zuzsammen mit der Tageskarte ausreichend ist.
Denk auch daran, dass du mit dem kleinen Vispas keinen einzigen Fisch dem Gewässer entnehmen darfst. Ich würde mir den "normalen" Vispas des Vereins zulegen und kann somit auch die gesamten in der Landesweiten Liste aufgeführen Gewässer befischen.

Im Grunde müsste der kleine reichen, aber denk auch daran, dass du mit deiner Köderauswahl stark eingeschränkt bist.


----------



## McAbre (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Holland am See nur mit Tagesschein?*

Hallo Andy,
zum Angeln ist der Vispas in den Niederlanden grundsätzlich Vorraussetzung. Ausnahmen gibt es nur wenige, z.B. Forellenteiche und die See. Den Großen erhältst Du automatisch mit der Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein. Weiters gibt es den "kleinen Vispas", den "Jugend-Vispas" und den "Zeevispas". Den kleinen kann man in den Postfilialen und in den meisten Angelgeschäften erwerben. Jedoch hat dieser den erheblichen Nachteil, das er mit starken Einschränkungen verbunden ist.
Eine Übersicht erhaltet ihr auf der Internetseite der niederländischen Sportfischerei-Vereinigung.
*Hier* mal der Link zu der Übersicht (Links im Menü "Vispas wählen"). Dort bekommt ihr auch alle weiteren notwendigen Informationen.

Gruß

Jan

PS: Es gibt eine Handy-App von der niederländischen Sportfischerei-Vereinigung, die anhand der Nummer des Vispas die Gewässer anzeigt, die man beangeln darf. diese ist jedoch sehr ungenau und man kann nur begrenzt mit ihr geeignete Gewässer suchen. Als Beispiel nehmen wir die Rur. Diese fließt bei Heinsberg über die deutsch-niederländische Grenze und ein paar Kilometer weiter bei Roermond in die Maas. Laut der App darf man dort mit dem Vispas angeln. Tatsächlich braucht man aber zusätzlich die Roer-Vergunning.


----------



## Pippa (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Holland am See nur mit Tagesschein?*



McAbre schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> zum Angeln ist der Vispas in den Niederlanden grundsätzlich Vorraussetzung. Ausnahmen gibt es nur wenige, z.B. Forellenteiche und die See.



Obwohl ich eigentlich nur im Meer angel, kenne ich alleine zwei Gewässer, an denen man ohne VisPas angeln kann - und die keine Forellenteiche sind. 

Die Gewässer sind in privater "Gemeinde-Hand". Auflagen gibt es auch keine.

Es wird mit Sicherheit mehr von der Sorte geben.


----------



## Margarelon (27. Juli 2013)

Andy89 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke schonmal!
> 
> Wenn ich auf der Seite "http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm" mir alles zum Vispas durchlese, sehe ich das doch aber so, dass der kleine Vispas ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist. In der Tabelle stehen ja nur die rund 12 und kein Vereinsbeitrag.
> ...



Bedenke aber, dass du mit dem kleinen Vispas Spinnangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstködern knicken kannst!
Wie Pippa schon schrieb, gibt es, zb in der Roermonder Kante, Seen, die in privater bzw. Vereinshand sind. Zb. de Teggerse Plas, was nicht gerade ein "Forellenteich" ist, gegenüber Camping de Maashoeve, bei dem es auch, für &euro;5,--, die Tageskarten gibt. 
http://www.maashoeve.nl/

Hab ich beim Campingurlaub im letzten Jahr einen schönen Hecht gefangen, der selbstverständlich zurückgesetzt werden muss, siehe Profilfoto.


----------



## Andy89 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Holland am See nur mit Tagesschein?*

Danke für eure Beiträge.

Also sehe ich es richtig, dass ich an dem
See wo ich war, der ja definitiv einem Verein gehört, nur legal angeln darf wenn ich dem Verein beitrete? 
Ich denke mal dann ist es natürlich wie in Deutschland,
Ich zahle einmalig diese knapp 50€ für Vispas und Mitgliedschaft und kann dann aber immer an den Vereinsseen angeln und brauche natürlich nicht jedes
mal einen tagesschein.


----------



## Andy89 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Holland am See nur mit Tagesschein?*

Aber ist echt etwas doof geregelt da, dass man sich überhaupt Tagesscheine kaufen kann, ohne den Vispas. 

Ich habe mir dort den tagesschein geholt und war da guten Gewissens angeln...


----------



## Margarelon (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Holland am See nur mit Tagesschein?*



Andy89 schrieb:


> Aber ist echt etwas doof geregelt da, dass man sich überhaupt Tagesscheine kaufen kann, ohne den Vispas.
> 
> Ich habe mir dort den tagesschein geholt und war da guten Gewissens angeln...



Nein. Grundsätzlich ist es in NL einfacher zu angeln. Eigentlich. Aber auf der anderen Seite auch wieder kompliziert...
Wenn du den "großen" Vispas hast, darfst du -fast- überall angeln. Dazu bekommst du nämlich ein Buch, welches du IMMER bei dir führen müsst, in dem alle Gewässer stehen, die du befischten darfst.
Dazu gibt es noch private/vereinseigene Gewässer, bei denen du keinen Vispas benötigst. Tagesschein kaufen und gut.
Dann gibt es noch den kleinen Vispas, mit dem du nur mit Naturködern angeln darfst.
Sehr ausführlich ist das bei www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de beschrieben. Ich habe mir vor meinem ersten NL-Angelurlaub die Zeit genommen und mir die Seite ausführlichste durchgelesen.
Bzgl. Vereinsmitgliedschaft: wenn du den großen Vispas kaufst, wirst du automatisch im nächstgelegenen Verein Mitglied für ein Jahr. Wenn du die Karte abschickst. Willst du nur einmal angeln, bezahlst du den großen Vispas, bekommst deine Voraberlaubnis und darfst damit sechs Wochen angeln. Mitglied (nur für ein Jahr, ohne automatische Verlängerung) wirst du nur, wenn du die beiliegende Postkarte an den Verein zurückschickst. Sinnvoll, wenn man im Frührjahr ängeln fährt und später noch einmal.

Edit: klar, wenn man in einem Verein Jahresmitglied ist, der außerhalb des Vispas noch eigene Gewässer hat, ist diese Mitgliedschaft natürlich sinnvoll.


----------

